# Elaea marchali



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know if you have this species in USA. I managed to get it recently and here are some photos. Hope you like it.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice to see a new species of bark mimic, I love these.

Let's hope you manage to breed them, it seems that you have a pair so good luck !

Rob.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Incredible camo! Beautiful species!!


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

> Nice to see a new species of bark mimic, I love these.Let's hope you manage to breed them, it seems that you have a pair so good luck !
> 
> Rob.


Yep, I even have 4+4  4 adult females and 4 subadult males now. I also love them very much.


----------



## Ian (Jul 26, 2007)

Lovely photos Nepenti, and lovely species also.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 26, 2007)

How hard are they to keep? dont think there are any interesting bark mimics in my skill range yet


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

They are very fast and need a piece of wood. They moult very easy even on the ground so it's really not a problem with them. Just keep around 30C and feed with small insects like hydei or even meganolaster. They attack very fast and make much noise in their plastic boxes because of that.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 27, 2007)

What sort of humidity and temperature do they need?

And what are hydei and meganolaster?


----------



## nepenti (Jul 27, 2007)

> What sort of humidity and temperature do they need?And what are hydei and meganolaster?


Humidity around 50%, I spray only once a week and temperature around 30C. Those are fruit flies (hydei is bigger and meganolaster is smaller)


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 27, 2007)

> How hard are they to keep? dont think there are any interesting bark mimics in my skill range yet


Beautiful mantids m8

Morph, u could keep _Tarachodes sp._ :roll: , i've kept them before


----------



## nepenti (Jul 27, 2007)

> > How hard are they to keep? dont think there are any interesting bark mimics in my skill range yet
> 
> 
> Beautiful mantids m8
> ...


Indeed, those are the easiest for now


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 28, 2007)

I dont find those that interesting though, although i like tarachodula panthera


----------

